# Advice on toilet training a puppy in a flat please!



## MabelsMum (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi all,

So I'm doing all the basics, newspaper, puppy pads etc and she is going through the night as she is in her crate but during the day she just seems to go where she wants.

She is only 8 1/2 weeks old so taking her out for long walks is out of the question and I have no doubt that as soon as I can start doing this it will be a lot better but in the mean time what should I do? I live in a third floor flat so sadly don't have a garden that I know is safe enough for her, I do take her out in the morning to a small patch of grass out the back of the flats and am thinking of increasing this to help with getting her to go outside, what do people think? any advice would be greatly appreciated! thanks

MM
x


----------



## Angels_Sin (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi, 

Congratulations on your new puppy :thumbup:

How often do you take her out for a toilet break? I'd suggest every hour on the hour for now. Are you praising like crazy when you goes in the right place, and ignoring when she goes in the wrong place?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MabelsMum said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I'm doing all the basics, newspaper, puppy pads etc and she is going through the night as she is in her crate but during the day she just seems to go where she wants.
> 
> ...


In an ideal world, obviously best would be taking he constantly as consistently out, pads and paper can confuse and give the message it is ok to go in the house, whereas only being taken outside can only give one clear message.

In usual house training, its best to take them out every 30/45minutes, when they start to go, give it a "word" used every time, they eventually associate the name with the "deed" and you can then later use it as a toilet cue. When finished lots of praise and a tasty treat or two to re-inforce and reward them for doing it right. They especially need to go out after, drinking, eating, playing and sleeping. Look out for sniffing and scratching at the floor and circling, usually signs of looking for somewhere to go, so if you see it get them out quick. Doesnt always happen when really young though as they dont always recognise the need to go or realise too late at first, but will come. Any accidents dont tell her off, it can make her nervous about going in front of you and even more likely to sneak off and do it, if that happens it will make toilet training harder. If shedoes have an accident make sure you clean it with a special pet accident cleaner, any smells left can encourage them to do it in the same places.
Shes going through the night I believe you said and happy in her crate so thats taken care of.

If you really cant take her out at the moment, then you can do all the above but try putting her on the paper and puppy pads every 30/45 minutes doing the naming/praising/treating when she gets it right, you can basically do the above just not outside, at least if you can make her aware to "go on the pads" and get a cue word and the rest ot it in place, it should at least make it easier to do the transistion completely outside, as you will have the basics in place.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Toilet training in a flat is difficult.
Do you have a small balcony? Or outside stairway?
If not you have 2 choices - one very intensive for a couple of weeks, taking the dog out every hour PLUS every time she wakes up, finishes eating, stops play and starts circling sniffing - being on the 3rd floor means a lot of running up and down the stairs for you carrying the pup.
Alternatively, not something I would recommend normally, do the same as above but use puppy pads - place a pad near the front door and follow the same rules for toilet training taking her to the pad as necessarily.
Remember to praise/reward when she gets it right and clean up any accidents with a biological washing powder.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I live in a first floor flat, with some grass out the front. So Clover went out after every sleep/play/meal and on the hour. i didn't use pads as I felt it would confuse her- I want her to pee outside. It was an intense 3 weeks, but now she paws me when she wants to go out


----------



## MabelsMum (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you for your replys!

Apart from peeing on the bed twice and once in the hallway we had a successful puppy pad day!but I'm taking her down once an hour as from today and will see how she fares! 

MM
x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

MabelsMum said:


> Thank you for your replys!
> 
> Apart from peeing on the bed twice and once in the hallway we had a successful puppy pad day!but I'm taking her down once an hour as from today and will see how she fares!
> 
> ...


Good Luck


----------

